# ~~HIGHLAND PARK SHOW~~



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN: 

HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW

HOSTED BY: GOODTIMES CC

HITS THE CITY OF LOS ANGELES


SUNDAY JUNE , 28 2009


COME SEE SOUTHERN CALIFORNIA FINEST BOMBS, LOW RIDERS, SUVS, IMPORTS, LOW RIDER BIKES, PEDAL CARS AND MUCH MORE.. 

THIS IS A SHOW NOT TO MISS OUT.. 

BEST OF SHOW FOR: LOW RIDERS, BOMBS, EUROS, LOW RIDER BIKES, SUV/TRUCK. MUCH MORE SPECIAL AWARDS. 

OVER ALL BEST OF SHOW $300.00 



FOR MORE INFO CALL:
323 254 3766
323 384 5036


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

I'LL BE THERE :cheesy:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

2 













THA

















TOP! :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 11 2009, 12:42 PM~12670163
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:biggrin: 

Sweet!!!!!


----------



## MR.INC (Dec 11, 2005)

T T T


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

OHANA WILL BE THERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Johnny562 (Jan 25, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGMIKE (Feb 5, 2007)




----------



## Goodtimediva (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 11 2009, 11:42 AM~12670163
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

CONTAGIOUS C.C. WILL BE THERE :thumbsup:


----------



## CHICO WAACHA C.C (Nov 20, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

CONSAFOS WILL BE THERE :biggrin:


----------



## joey street style (Nov 27, 2006)

street style will be there


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

posted


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

Gonna be a GOOD show...


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

I have a hair appoitment that day...
finally show does not fall on my b day


----------



## lastminute (May 16, 2006)

I CAN'T believe its that time again! Time flies! One of the MUST shows of the year! :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

posted on our website..good luck

Old Memories


----------



## magoo (Oct 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 11 2009, 12:42 PM~12670163
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...


TUCSON WILL BE THERE BOSS! :biggrin:


----------



## 63 ss rider (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## 63 ss rider (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 11 2009, 11:42 AM~12670163
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...


----------



## FLEETWOOD-SMASHIN (Jan 13, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## KreWx8 (Mar 16, 2008)

cant wait


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

Milkweed will be there... GOODTIMES.


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 11 2009, 03:42 PM~12670163
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...




:cheesy:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 11 2009, 01:42 PM~12670163
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 11 2009, 12:42 PM~12670163
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

ttt


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

HERE THE INFO FOR ROOMS NEAR THE HIGHLAND PARK EREA:
COMFORT INN
2300 W. COLORADO BL
LOS ANGELES, CA 90041
323 256 1199
888 202 2939.


BEST WESTERN INN
2911 COLORADO BL
LOS ANGELES, CA 90041
323 256 7711
888 255 7970


REGENCY INN
2378 COLORADO BL
LOS ANGELES, CA 90041
323 257 8168

WELCOME INN
1840 W. COLORADO BL
EAGLE ROCK, CA 9041
323 256 1673

ALL THESE INN'S ARE LOCATED IN EAGLE ROCK ABOUT 1 TO 2 MILES AWAY FROM THE HIGHLAND PARK SHOW...


----------



## 63 ss rider (Feb 16, 2005)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 11 2009, 12:42 PM~12670163
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 11 2009, 01:42 PM~12670163
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...


----------



## purecandy az (Dec 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 22 2009, 12:03 AM~12779422
> *
> *


VICENTE WILL BE THERE THAT WEEKEND I GOT TOO MODIFY MY CHILDSUPPORT ON COMOWALTH AND3ST


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 11 2009, 03:42 PM~12670163
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...



:cheesy:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 11 2009, 01:42 PM~12670163
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 19 2009, 08:44 PM~12753157
> *HERE THE INFO FOR ROOMS NEAR THE HIGHLAND PARK EREA:
> 
> COMFORT INN
> ...


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)




----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

*TTT VEGAS WILL BE THERE AS USUAL  *


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

TTT


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 11 2009, 01:42 PM~12670163
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

TTT


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

TTT


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

TRAFFIC WILL BE THERE!!!! :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Jan 26 2009, 11:08 PM~12825399
> *TRAFFIC WILL BE THERE!!!! :thumbsup:  :wave:
> *


THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Jan 26 2009, 11:08 PM~12825399
> *TRAFFIC WILL BE THERE!!!! :thumbsup:  :wave:
> *


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

Our Illusions BC will make out again this year


----------



## BALLERZ INC (Oct 16, 2008)

Maybe BALLERZ INC can come out this year. It sounds like a hell of a show...


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

ttt


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

ttt


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 11 2009, 03:42 PM~12670163
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

nice to see you guys got the location again.


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jan 28 2009, 03:54 PM~12837881
> *nice to see you guys got the location again.
> *



YOU COMING?


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Jan 28 2009, 12:55 PM~12837888
> *YOU COMING?
> *


i'd like to make it out there - granted it isn't 1000 degrees! :biggrin:


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jan 28 2009, 04:03 PM~12837940
> *i'd like to make it out there - granted it isn't 1000 degrees!  :biggrin:
> *



DON'T BE A PINOCHA


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Jan 28 2009, 01:08 PM~12837974
> *DON'T BE A PINOCHA
> *



:tears:


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jan 28 2009, 04:23 PM~12838123
> *:tears:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

GT


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)




----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by milkbone_@Jan 28 2009, 01:08 PM~12837974
> *DON'T BE A PINOCHA
> *


2 late


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

whats up dog heres that show in the oc ma







rch 22


----------



## TOGETHER1 (Apr 6, 2005)




----------



## TOGETHER1 (Apr 6, 2005)

SUPER BOWL TAILGATE PARTY IN WHITTIER!!!!
FEBRUARY 1st 2009
3:30pm KICK OFF!!!!

5 PROJECTIONS - 12 HDTV's
GREAT SOUND SYSTEM - OUTDOOR BAR B-Q
DRINK SPECIALS - RAFFLE PRIZES - LIVE DJ's
2 ROOMS - OVER 1000 CAPACITY!!!!!

FOR $50 BUCKS - ALL YOU CAN EAT & TAP BEER!!!!!

MANHATTAN LOUNGE
DOORS OPEN AT NOON
12703 PHILADELPHIA ST
WHITTIER, CA 90601

VIP BOTTLE SERVICE & RESERVATIONS ON SALE NOW!!!!!


----------



## chevy_boy (Mar 13, 2007)

*LET THE GOODTIMES ROLL TO THE TOP!!!!*


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@Feb 2 2009, 05:42 PM~12885361
> *LET THE GOODTIMES ROLL TO THE TOP!!!!
> 
> 
> *


X 1,OOO,OOO


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 11 2009, 01:42 PM~12670163
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

ttt


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## JDIECAST (Nov 26, 2008)

UNIQUE DIECAST WILL BE IN THE HOUSE GREG CALL ME IF YOU NEED ANYTHING :biggrin:   :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 11 2009, 01:42 PM~12670163
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 19 2009, 08:44 PM~12753157
> *HERE THE INFO FOR ROOMS NEAR THE HIGHLAND PARK EREA:
> 
> COMFORT INN
> ...


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Definetly on our Schedule for this year. LAst year we picked up alot of work from there.


----------



## ESELILREBEL (Aug 11, 2008)

T.T.T


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 11 2009, 01:42 PM~12670163
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

KEEP ON TOP....


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Feb 9 2009, 01:09 AM~12948228
> *Definetly on our Schedule for this year. LAst year we picked up alot of work from there.
> 
> 
> ...



TTT. SEE YOU AT THE SHOW...


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 11 2009, 03:42 PM~12670163
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 11 2009, 12:42 PM~12670163
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Feb 9 2009, 12:09 AM~12948228
> *Definetly on our Schedule for this year. LAst year we picked up alot of work from there.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Feb 18 2009, 01:57 PM~13040597
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

Tweety will be there if I can get the day off!


----------



## lowri64 (Aug 6, 2008)

I'LL BE THERE!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Feb 18 2009, 01:57 PM~13040597
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

WHATS THE PRICE FOR THE BOTHS


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 19 2009, 08:44 PM~12753157
> *HERE THE INFO FOR ROOMS NEAR THE HIGHLAND PARK EREA:
> 
> COMFORT INN
> ...


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

[/quote]


----------



## Cali Life (Feb 13, 2006)




----------



## WICKEDKUSTOMS (Jun 27, 2006)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS_@Feb 22 2009, 10:00 PM~13081803
> *WHATS THE PRICE FOR THE BOTHS
> *


CALL THE NUMBER ON THE BOTTOM OF THE FLYER HOMIE OR PM ''GOODTIMESCC''


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Feb 18 2009, 01:57 PM~13040597
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GTMILKWEED93 (Feb 28, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

we will be there :thumbsup: :thumbsup: TTT!!!!!


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Latin Luxury_@Feb 25 2009, 09:01 PM~13113682
> *we will be there :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: TTT!!!!!
> *


SEE YOU GUYS THEN


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## GOODTIME_STOCKTON (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Jan 13 2009, 01:01 AM~12689004
> *Gonna be a GOOD show...
> *


All ways is one of the best shows around


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

>


[/quote]


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Cali Life (Feb 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 19 2009, 07:44 PM~12753157
> *HERE THE INFO FOR ROOMS NEAR THE HIGHLAND PARK EREA:
> COMFORT INN
> 2300 W. COLORADO BL
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 11 2009, 01:42 PM~12670163
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...


----------



## caprice75classic (Nov 12, 2007)

>


[/quote]
I'll be puttin in a request for the day off. Hopefully Tweety is painted. :biggrin: Ive been puttin in a lot of work.


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 19 2009, 08:44 PM~12753157
> *HERE THE INFO FOR ROOMS NEAR THE HIGHLAND PARK EREA:
> 
> COMFORT INN
> ...


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

TTT! {GOODTIMES}! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

[/quote]
[/quote]


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

GOOD TIMES


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

QUOTE(koolaid365 @ Mar 10 2009, 04:29 AM) 
blowout sale march 15 2009 at koolaid shop all day hydro parts battery coils motors gears door bumper metal tires everything must go sunday cars free food and soft drinks also there will be a hop at the shop at 4 pm also new adex adel2 new coils new motors old motors solnoids battery wire dealer pricing old coils 10.00 a pair old solnoids 1.00 old motors 10.00 everybody can come clubs haters hoppers street guys call 1 323 864 5050 ask for koolaid or leo were we are or just ask somebody that lowrides bigfish video blow basketball shootout raffels what every not fighting gangbaggin or trippin that day please


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## TOGETHER1 (Apr 6, 2005)

<span style=\'color:green\'>TEMPTATIONS & DELFONICS LINK!!!!  </a>


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

[/quote]


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## SamuraiKing (Nov 22, 2008)

TTT homies looking forward to the show i've been going past 5 yrs and it gets better and better    :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 11 2009, 01:42 PM~12670163
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

TTT


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Mar 10 2009, 05:08 PM~13239746
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 19 2009, 08:44 PM~12753157
> *HERE THE INFO FOR ROOMS NEAR THE HIGHLAND PARK EREA:
> 
> COMFORT INN
> ...


----------



## Morgan (Oct 18, 2008)

are you guys going to have cash prizes for the best of shows?


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Morgan_@Mar 24 2009, 07:28 PM~13378329
> *are you guys going to have cash prizes for the best of shows?
> *


YUP....


----------



## POPEYE4RMGT (Dec 11, 2006)

ITS COMING UP QUICK GET READY..... GOODTIMES GONNA HOLD IT DOWN THE WAY WE DO.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

You don't wanna miss this show!!


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 11 2009, 01:42 PM~12670163
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...


----------



## OLDSKOOL79 (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 19 2009, 07:44 PM~12753157
> *HERE THE INFO FOR ROOMS NEAR THE HIGHLAND PARK EREA:
> COMFORT INN
> 2300 W. COLORADO BL
> ...


U 4GOT TO POST UR PAD BOSS :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RMFRIEND_@Mar 30 2009, 07:34 PM~13436337
> *U 4GOT TO POST UR PAD BOSS :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)




----------



## NOW WHAT! (Sep 10, 2008)

TTT! GOODTIMES! BEST AVE. LOWRIDER SHOW IN CALI. FO SHO!  :biggrin:


----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)




----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

You don't wanna miss this show!!
[/quote]


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 11 2009, 01:42 PM~12670163
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 11 2009, 01:42 PM~12670163
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

DAM!! GONNA MISS IT THIS YEAR, AND NEXT YEAR TOO!!


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 11 2009, 01:42 PM~12670163
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

You don't wanna miss this show!!
[/quote]


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## chevy_boy (Mar 13, 2007)




----------



## Sj4lyfe (Feb 12, 2007)

*GOODTIMES TTT* 


THE THREE AMIGOS MAY JUST SHOW UP :biggrin:


----------



## OLDIES SFV (Apr 8, 2009)

Oldies Car Club will be there :biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 19 2009, 08:44 PM~12753157
> *HERE THE INFO FOR ROOMS NEAR THE HIGHLAND PARK EREA:
> 
> COMFORT INN
> ...


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Apr 8 2009, 09:30 PM~13523605
> *DAM!! GONNA MISS IT THIS YEAR, AND NEXT YEAR TOO!!
> *


YOU GOING ON VACATION?


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 11 2009, 10:21 PM~13550734
> *YOU GOING ON VACATION?
> *


U could call it that


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

You don't wanna miss this show!!


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

GOODTIMES TTT


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 11 2009, 01:42 PM~12670163
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...


----------



## ULTIMATE_REGAL (Jun 12, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 11 2009, 01:42 PM~12670163
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 11 2009, 01:42 PM~12670163
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

You don't wanna miss this show!!


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 17 2009, 02:25 PM~13608376
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Wouldn't miss it we'll take the truck this year on exibition only to support your show. Is there any near buy parking if we take a car hauler out of AZ ?


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Apr 17 2009, 10:17 PM~13611435
> *Wouldn't miss it we'll take the truck this year on exibition only to support your show. Is there any near buy parking if we take a car hauler out of AZ ?
> *


YES ON THE TRAILER PARKING BRO. JUST HIT ME UP WHEN YOU GUYS GET IN TOWN... AND THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT SEE YOU THEN BRO.. 

THANKS,
PAUL


----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

TTT


----------



## tonyboyscut (Apr 4, 2006)




----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## Goodtimediva (Feb 7, 2005)

> *You don't wanna miss this show!!*
> [/quote


----------



## MR.HATERZ~EDITION (Mar 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 17 2009, 03:25 PM~13608376
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Ill be there Reppin the Big RO.


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MR.HATERZ~EDITION_@Apr 20 2009, 09:22 PM~13636861
> *Ill be there Reppin the Big RO.
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS FOR THE SUPORT R.O.


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

SANTA BARBARA GONNA SUPPORT THIS ONE


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 17 2009, 03:25 PM~13608376
> *
> 
> 
> ...


X2


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by panchopistolas_@Apr 22 2009, 10:00 PM~13661956
> *SANTA BARBARA GONNA SUPPORT THIS ONE
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## tonyboyscut (Apr 4, 2006)




----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 11 2009, 01:42 PM~12670163
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

DO U GOT A CLASS FOR MOTORCYCLES CONSAFOS


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RIDES3_@Apr 24 2009, 03:01 PM~13679728
> *DO U GOT A CLASS FOR MOTORCYCLES  CONSAFOS
> *


SORRY NO WE DONT....


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

*You don't wanna miss this show!!*
[/quote
[/quote]


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 11 2009, 01:42 PM~12670163
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

HERE THE INFO FOR ROOMS NEAR THE HIGHLAND PARK EREA:
COMFORT INN
2300 W. COLORADO BL
LOS ANGELES, CA 90041
323 256 1199
888 202 2939.

BEST WESTERN INN
2911 COLORADO BL
LOS ANGELES, CA 90041
323 256 7711
888 255 7970

REGENCY INN
2378 COLORADO BL
LOS ANGELES, CA 90041
323 257 8168

WELCOME INN
1840 W. COLORADO BL
EAGLE ROCK, CA 9041
323 256 1673

ALL THESE INN'S ARE LOCATED IN EAGLE ROCK ABOUT 1 TO 2 MILES AWAY FROM THE HIGHLAND PARK SHOW...
[/quote]


----------



## AROCK (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by panchopistolas_@Apr 22 2009, 09:00 PM~13661956
> *SANTA BARBARA GONNA SUPPORT THIS ONE
> *


We are...just playn :biggrin: Road Trip


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

ttt


----------



## tonyboyscut (Apr 4, 2006)




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Apr 27 2009, 09:25 AM~13701853
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tonyboyscut (Apr 4, 2006)




----------



## chevy_boy (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Apr 27 2009, 09:25 AM~13701853
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

TTT


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

*You don't wanna miss this show!!*
[/quote
[/quote]
[/quote]


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 11 2009, 01:42 PM~12670163
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

TTT CANT WAIT


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

*You don't wanna miss this show!!*
[/quote
[/quote]
[/quote]
[/quote]


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)




----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

Wish i could make it looks like it gonna be GOOD


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 11 2009, 01:42 PM~12670163
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

HERE THE INFO FOR ROOMS NEAR THE HIGHLAND PARK EREA:

COMFORT INN
2300 W. COLORADO BL
LOS ANGELES, CA 90041
323 256 1199
888 202 2939.

BEST WESTERN INN
2911 COLORADO BL
LOS ANGELES, CA 90041
323 256 7711
888 255 7970

REGENCY INN
2378 COLORADO BL
LOS ANGELES, CA 90041
323 257 8168

WELCOME INN
1840 W. COLORADO BL
EAGLE ROCK, CA 9041
323 256 1673

ALL THESE INN'S ARE LOCATED IN EAGLE ROCK ABOUT 1 TO 2 MILES AWAY FROM THE HIGHLAND PARK SHOW...
[/quote]


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

*You don't wanna miss this show!!*
[/quote
[/quote]
[/quote]


----------



## JP MAJESTICS (Sep 13, 2007)




----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 24 2009, 09:40 PM~13683324
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

*You don't wanna miss this show!!*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@May 4 2009, 02:50 PM~13781722
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*X20000000000000000000000* :biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@May 4 2009, 01:50 PM~13781722
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

ANYONE NEED THE PRE-REG FORMS HIT ME UP I COULD E-MAIL THEM TO YOU OR SEND IT BY MAIL..

THANKKS,
PAUL


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

TTT


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 11 2009, 01:42 PM~12670163
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 11 2009, 01:42 PM~12670163
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

*You don't wanna miss this show!!*
[/quote
[/quote]
[/quote]
[/quote]


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

BACKSIDE  










THIS WEEKEND.


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## RAIDERQUEEN (Mar 5, 2005)

ttt


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

WHATS UP HOMIES WERE HAVING A NEW CRUISE NIGHT IN THE SAN FERNANDO VALLEY IT WILL BE AT A 50'S STYLE DINER CALLED STARS RIGHT HERE ON 20445 SHERMAN WY AND MASON IN THE CITY OF WINNETKA/CANOGA PARK STARTS AT 4P.M TO ? SO COME ON DOWN THIS FRIDAY 5/22/09 HAVE FUN AND EAT SOME GOOD FOOD AND KICK BACK AND LOOK AT ALL THE NICE CARS ALL TYPES OF CARS OUR WELCOME


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## ESELILREBEL (Aug 11, 2008)

T.T.M.F.T.


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## StreetStyleL.A (Jul 20, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chevy_boy (Mar 13, 2007)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> *You don't wanna miss this show!!*
> [/quote


[/quote]
[/quote]
[/quote]
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: I got rope! :roflmao:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> *You don't wanna miss this show!!*
> [/quote


[/quote]
[/quote]
[/quote]

Looking forward to it! Another good show by GOODTIMES!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> *You don't wanna miss this show!!*
> [/quote


[/quote]
[/quote]
[/quote]
TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)




----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@May 19 2009, 04:41 PM~13938163
> *TTT
> *


ttt


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@May 4 2009, 02:50 PM~13781722
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@May 19 2009, 05:21 PM~13938638
> *
> *


No you don't!


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN: 

HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW

HOSTED BY: GOODTIMES CC

HITS THE CITY OF LOS ANGELES
SUNDAY JUNE , 28 2009
COME SEE SOUTHERN CALIFORNIA FINEST BOMBS, LOW RIDERS, SUVS, IMPORTS, LOW RIDER BIKES, PEDAL CARS AND MUCH MORE.. 

THIS IS A SHOW NOT TO MISS OUT.. 

BEST OF SHOW FOR: LOW RIDERS, BOMBS, EUROS, LOW RIDER BIKES, SUV/TRUCK. MUCH MORE SPECIAL AWARDS. 

OVER ALL BEST OF SHOW $300.00 
BEST FOR LAST ALL WALK-INS ARE !!FREE!! !!FREE!! !!FREE!! SO BRING THE FAMILY.. 

FOR MORE INFO CALL:
323 254 3766
323 384 5036
[/quote]


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 19 2009, 08:44 PM~12753157
> *HERE THE INFO FOR ROOMS NEAR THE HIGHLAND PARK EREA:
> 
> COMFORT INN
> ...


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@May 19 2009, 08:13 PM~13940625
> *
> *


TTT


----------



## chevy_boy (Mar 13, 2007)




----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

This will be a good show!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chevy_boy_@May 20 2009, 12:21 PM~13947678
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Can't wait! Good Times show's make for a good time!


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## CHENTEX3 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@May 21 2009, 07:40 PM~13963511
> *TTT
> *


TTT :biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

[/quote]


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHENTEX3_@May 21 2009, 06:46 PM~13963033
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :wave: You coming down too??


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 22 2009, 05:42 AM~13966872
> *TTT :biggrin:
> *



LET ME KNOW WHEN YOU READY FOR THE AWARDS.. :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@May 24 2009, 01:37 AM~13982647
> *LET ME KNOW WHEN YOU READY FOR THE AWARDS.. :biggrin:
> *


Hey you! My husband washed my pants with your card. PM me your number please so we can go over it. K? Noticed some mis prints on our catagories, so need to fix that too!  PM me your number k?

Oh yeah and TTT!~


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 11 2009, 01:42 PM~12670163
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@May 24 2009, 03:53 PM~13985077
> *
> *


Call you in a bit here.


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

[/quote]


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

:biggrin: had to TTT! :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

>


[/quote]
 ttt


----------



## 49Merc (Jan 5, 2009)

ill try to be there but i can tell you that Reality Car Club is going to be there i was talking to andy and they will be at your show just taking :biggrin: it to the top


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 49Merc_@May 25 2009, 11:19 AM~13990199
> *ill try to be there but i can tell you that Reality Car Club is going to be there i was talking to andy and they will be  at your show just taking :biggrin:  it to the top
> *


THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT... TTT....


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt :wave: 
Guess what I'm back! :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

ttt


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sunny D-lite_@May 26 2009, 08:05 AM~13999381
> *ttt
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

>


[/quote]
ttt


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> HERE THE INFO FOR ROOMS NEAR THE HIGHLAND PARK EREA:
> COMFORT INN
> 2300 W. COLORADO BL
> LOS ANGELES, CA 90041
> ...


----------



## Caddiloco89 (Jan 18, 2008)

to the top foe the homies


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT... NEED PRE-REG FORMS HIT ME UP.. I COULD E-MAIL TO YOU SEND SEND THEM BY MAIL.....


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

I have to pass this along... I have this song in my head since Saturday!!! It's the Limbo song! 


TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)




----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

THE 818 MAJESTICS WILL BE THERE


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHINA MAN 818_@May 27 2009, 09:44 PM~14021141
> *THE 818 MAJESTICS WILL BE THERE
> *


THANKS CHINA


----------



## Sj4lyfe (Feb 12, 2007)

*GOODTIMES TTT*


----------



## Kronicles (May 7, 2009)

so where is this thing, I mean the time is close and that basic info may bring more heads than having to pick up the phone and call like it's a Rave or something. Also, what time is roll in, what time are the show hours?


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Kronicles_@May 28 2009, 01:32 AM~14022765
> *so where is this thing, I mean the time is close and that basic info may bring more heads than having to pick up the phone and call like it's a Rave or something. Also, what time is roll in, what time are the show hours?
> *


Highland park. I'll find the address and post it.


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

:wave: Paul and Greg!


----------



## chevy_boy (Mar 13, 2007)

*TO THE TOP!!!! :biggrin: *


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## Sinbad (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 28 2009, 12:47 PM~14026952
> *ttt :biggrin:
> *


ttt!


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN: 

HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW

HOSTED BY: GOODTIMES CC

HITS THE CITY OF LOS ANGELES
SUNDAY JUNE , 28 2009
COME SEE SOUTHERN CALIFORNIA FINEST BOMBS, LOW RIDERS, SUVS, IMPORTS, LOW RIDER BIKES, PEDAL CARS AND MUCH MORE.. 

THIS IS A SHOW NOT TO MISS OUT.. 

BEST OF SHOW FOR: LOW RIDERS, BOMBS, EUROS, LOW RIDER BIKES, SUV/TRUCK. MUCH MORE SPECIAL AWARDS. 

OVER ALL BEST OF SHOW $300.00 
FOR MORE INFO CALL:

323 384 5036
[/quote]


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

HERE THE INFO FOR ROOMS NEAR THE HIGHLAND PARK EREA:
COMFORT INN
2300 W. COLORADO BL
LOS ANGELES, CA 90041
323 256 1199
888 202 2939.

BEST WESTERN INN
2911 COLORADO BL
LOS ANGELES, CA 90041
323 256 7711
888 255 7970

REGENCY INN
2378 COLORADO BL
LOS ANGELES, CA 90041
323 257 8168

WELCOME INN
1840 W. COLORADO BL
EAGLE ROCK, CA 9041
323 256 1673

ALL THESE INN'S ARE LOCATED IN EAGLE ROCK ABOUT 1 TO 2 MILES AWAY FROM THE HIGHLAND PARK SHOW...
[/quote]


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

let us know if you guys need anything PAUL AND GREG , were making the trip down there


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

ttt one tight show


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by panchopistolas_@May 28 2009, 10:23 PM~14033150
> *let us know if you guys need anything PAUL AND GREG , were making the trip down there
> *


Hey MIke! Long time no see!  How ya doing??


ttt


----------



## Sinbad (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Kronicles_@May 28 2009, 01:32 AM~14022765
> *so where is this thing, I mean the time is close and that basic info may bring more heads than having to pick up the phone and call like it's a Rave or something. Also, what time is roll in, what time are the show hours?
> *


HIGHLAND PARK it's in Los Angeles.


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sinbad+May 29 2009, 07:15 AM~14034953-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2 on that one!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

Paul- give me a jingle please  ...


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## Sinbad (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 30 2009, 09:19 AM~14045543
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sinbad_@May 30 2009, 11:36 AM~14046321
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: TTT


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN: 

HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW

HOSTED BY: GOODTIMES CC

HITS THE CITY OF LOS ANGELES
SUNDAY JUNE , 28 2009
COME SEE SOUTHERN CALIFORNIA FINEST BOMBS, LOW RIDERS, SUVS, IMPORTS, LOW RIDER BIKES, PEDAL CARS AND MUCH MORE.. 

THIS IS A SHOW NOT TO MISS OUT.. 

BEST OF SHOW FOR: LOW RIDERS, BOMBS, EUROS, LOW RIDER BIKES, SUV/TRUCK. MUCH MORE SPECIAL AWARDS. 

OVER ALL BEST OF SHOW $300.00 
FOR MORE INFO CALL:
323 254 3766
323 384 5036
[/quote]


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)




----------



## Kronicles (May 7, 2009)

STILL NO ADDRESS :dunno: , I know where Highland Park is, where in Highland Park is it? I'm not trying to drive all over the place to find the show!


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Kronicles_@May 31 2009, 08:10 PM~14056548
> *STILL NO ADDRESS :dunno: , I know where Highland Park is, where in Highland Park is it? I'm not trying to drive all over the place to find the show!
> *


dont quote me but i think it's the downtown of highland park :dunno:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by panchopistolas_@May 31 2009, 09:33 PM~14056799
> *dont quote me but i think it's the downtown of highland park :dunno:
> *



YES IT IS. DOWN TOWN ON FIGUEROA! :cheesy:


----------



## Kronicles (May 7, 2009)

woo-hoo, I got a street name! that's all I really needed!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@May 31 2009, 09:48 PM~14057611
> *YES IT IS. DOWN TOWN ON FIGUEROA!  :cheesy:
> *


Thanks JROCK!! :biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

[/quote]
[/quote]


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

just add motor cycles harleys...


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

DAMN 26 MORE DAYS!!!


----------



## aztlanart (Nov 16, 2006)

see u then CONSAFOS :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## RIDES3 (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 2 2009, 12:58 AM~14069549
> *just add motor cycles harleys...
> *


CONSAFOS WILL BE THERE WITH A HARLEY AND SOME LOWLOWS  :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 11 2009, 01:42 PM~12670163
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 2 2009, 06:07 PM~14075680
> *TTT
> *


 :wave:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 19 2009, 08:44 PM~12753157
> *HERE THE INFO FOR ROOMS NEAR THE HIGHLAND PARK EREA:
> COMFORT INN
> 2300 W. COLORADO BL
> ...


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

TTT


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 2 2009, 11:21 PM~14079519
> *TTT
> *


TTT! :biggrin:


----------



## Sinbad (May 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 2 2009, 06:09 PM~14075698
> *:wave:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sinbad_@Jun 3 2009, 07:00 AM~14080851
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 3 2009, 04:04 PM~14085761
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)




----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

TTMFT!!!


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 3 2009, 04:04 PM~14085761
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

we are selling raffle tickets hit up any of the goodtimers ask them for the tickets, raffle will be day of show:

1st price set of 13inch wire wheel.
2nd price $150.00
3rd price $100.00


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 4 2009, 01:23 AM~14090970
> *we are selling raffle tickets hit up any of the goodtimers ask them for the tickets, raffle will be day of show:
> 
> 1st price    set of 13inch wire wheel.
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 4 2009, 09:10 AM~14092798
> *TTT
> *


 :biggrin: ttt!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

TTT


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN: 

HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW

HOSTED BY: GOODTIMES CC

HITS THE CITY OF LOS ANGELES
SUNDAY JUNE , 28 2009
COME SEE SOUTHERN CALIFORNIA FINEST BOMBS, LOW RIDERS, SUVS, IMPORTS, LOW RIDER BIKES, PEDAL CARS AND MUCH MORE.. 

THIS IS A SHOW NOT TO MISS OUT.. 

BEST OF SHOW FOR: LOW RIDERS, BOMBS, EUROS, LOW RIDER BIKES, SUV/TRUCK. MUCH MORE SPECIAL AWARDS. 

OVER ALL BEST OF SHOW $300.00 
FOR MORE INFO CALL:
323 254 3766
323 384 5036
[/quote]


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

[/quote]


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## GONZALES1P (Aug 9, 2006)

SUP GOOD TIMES CC TTT ALL DAY!


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GONZALES1P_@Jun 4 2009, 08:46 PM~14099404
> *SUP GOOD TIMES CC TTT ALL DAY!
> *


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

:biggrin: ttt


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

ttt for GoodTimes


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 5 2009, 11:16 AM~14104436
> *ttt
> *


YOU COMING DOWN FOR THIS SHOW TIFF??WE'LL BE THERE........ :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@Jun 5 2009, 01:51 PM~14105667
> *YOU COMING DOWN FOR THIS SHOW TIFF??WE'LL BE THERE........ :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: More pictures of you! Yay~!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 5 2009, 02:44 PM~14106066
> *:yes:  :yes:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  More pictures of you! Yay~!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@Jun 5 2009, 06:33 PM~14107629
> *:biggrin:
> *


Is your wife coming too?? I want a picture of the two of you...


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 5 2009, 06:35 PM~14107644
> *Is your wife coming too??  I want a picture of the two of you...
> *


MOST LIKELY,SHE'S MY CO-PILOT :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@Jun 5 2009, 06:39 PM~14107671
> *MOST LIKELY,SHE'S MY CO-PILOT :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


Good! Somebody's got to keep the plane streight! :biggrin:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 5 2009, 06:42 PM~14107686
> *Good!  Somebody's got to keep the plane streight! :biggrin:
> *


KEEK IT STRAIGHT....... :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@Jun 5 2009, 06:44 PM~14107703
> *KEEK IT STRAIGHT.......  :0  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: Typo! I did the hooked on phonix thingy! :biggrin:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 5 2009, 06:58 PM~14107790
> *:roflmao:  Typo! I did the hooked on phonix thingy! :biggrin:
> *


KEEK  ME TOO!!!!!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@Jun 5 2009, 08:23 PM~14108384
> *KEEK  ME TOO!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: At least it keeps this to the top


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

WHAT'S THIS THAT WE ARE HEARING THAT THE SHOW IS BEING MOVED TO FRANKLIN HIGH SHCOOL. THIS MEANS THERE WILL BE LESS ROOM FOR ALL THE CARS AND THEY ARE GOING TO CHARGE FOR WALKINS TO GET IN. THIS IS NOT GOOD. THIS IS ONE OF THE BEST SHOWS AROUND AND ONE THAT I LOOK FORWORD TO EVERY YEAR. I HOPE IT IS NOT TRUEI    :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :nosad: :nosad: :no: :no:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigrayman_@Jun 6 2009, 05:54 PM~14113656
> *WHAT'S THIS THAT WE ARE HEARING THAT THE SHOW IS BEING MOVED TO FRANKLIN HIGH SHCOOL. THIS MEANS THERE WILL BE LESS ROOM FOR ALL THE CARS AND THEY ARE GOING TO CHARGE FOR WALKINS TO GET IN. THIS IS NOT GOOD. THIS IS ONE OF THE BEST SHOWS AROUND AND ONE THAT I LOOK FORWORD TO EVERY YEAR. I HOPE IT IS NOT TRUEI        :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :nosad:  :nosad:  :no:  :no:
> *


I haven't heard that... Last post was the same one. I'll ask Paul tomorrow. Where did you hear this??


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigrayman_@Jun 6 2009, 05:54 PM~14113656
> *WHAT'S THIS THAT WE ARE HEARING THAT THE SHOW IS BEING MOVED TO FRANKLIN HIGH SHCOOL. THIS MEANS THERE WILL BE LESS ROOM FOR ALL THE CARS AND THEY ARE GOING TO CHARGE FOR WALKINS TO GET IN. THIS IS NOT GOOD. THIS IS ONE OF THE BEST SHOWS AROUND AND ONE THAT I LOOK FORWORD TO EVERY YEAR. I HOPE IT IS NOT TRUEI        :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :nosad:  :nosad:  :no:  :no:
> *


 :0


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 6 2009, 06:04 PM~14113709
> *I haven't heard that... Last post was the same one.  I'll ask Paul tomorrow.  Where did you hear this??
> *


IT CAME OUT IN THE PAPER. :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigrayman_@Jun 6 2009, 08:08 PM~14114102
> *IT CAME OUT IN THE PAPER. :yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:
> *



:0 !


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigrayman_@Jun 6 2009, 07:08 PM~14114102
> *IT CAME OUT IN THE PAPER. :yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:
> *


Who wrote the paper?? I'll see Paul and Greg today so I'll find out.


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

:banghead: :banghead:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 7 2009, 03:51 AM~14116796
> *Who wrote the paper??  I'll see Paul and Greg today so I'll find out.
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 7 2009, 03:51 AM~14116796
> *Who wrote the paper??  I'll see Paul and Greg today so I'll find out.
> *


IT CAME OUT IN THE LOCAL HIGHLAND PARK PAPER. :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigrayman_@Jun 7 2009, 02:39 PM~14119395
> *IT CAME OUT IN THE LOCAL  HIGHLAND PARK PAPER. :yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:
> *


I was at the Nite Life show and didn't find Paul or Greg. So I'm gonna give them a call in the morning and find out if this is true and where it will be then.


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Jan 11 2009, 12:42 PM~12670163
> *IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> ...


ttt


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN: 

HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW

HOSTED BY: GOODTIMES CC

HITS THE CITY OF LOS ANGELES
SUNDAY JUNE , 28 2009
COME SEE SOUTHERN CALIFORNIA FINEST BOMBS, LOW RIDERS, SUVS, IMPORTS, LOW RIDER BIKES, PEDAL CARS AND MUCH MORE.. 

THIS IS A SHOW NOT TO MISS OUT.. 

BEST OF SHOW FOR: LOW RIDERS, BOMBS, EUROS, LOW RIDER BIKES, SUV/TRUCK. MUCH MORE SPECIAL AWARDS. 

OVER ALL BEST OF SHOW $300.00 
FOR MORE INFO CALL:
323 254 3766
323 384 5036
[/quote]


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN:
> 
> HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW
> 
> ...


[/quote]


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

HERE THE INFO FOR ROOMS NEAR THE HIGHLAND PARK EREA:
COMFORT INN
2300 W. COLORADO BL
LOS ANGELES, CA 90041
323 256 1199
888 202 2939.

BEST WESTERN INN
2911 COLORADO BL
LOS ANGELES, CA 90041
323 256 7711
888 255 7970

REGENCY INN
2378 COLORADO BL
LOS ANGELES, CA 90041
323 257 8168

WELCOME INN
1840 W. COLORADO BL
EAGLE ROCK, CA 9041
323 256 1673

ALL THESE INN'S ARE LOCATED IN EAGLE ROCK ABOUT 1 TO 2 MILES AWAY FROM THE HIGHLAND PARK SHOW...
[/quote]


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## lastminute (May 16, 2006)

When is the last day for pre-reg? I've been trying to get a hold of Greg but haven't heard from him.


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lastminute_@Jun 8 2009, 09:02 PM~14133367
> *When is the last day for pre-reg? I've been trying to get a hold of Greg but haven't heard from him.
> *


I'm not sure. I can't get a hold of Paul. I'll ask Mike if he knows anything...


----------



## SamuraiKing (Nov 22, 2008)

want to pre reg but am still wondering the location due to the rumors of it being moved


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SamuraiKing_@Jun 8 2009, 09:07 PM~14133437
> *want to pre reg but am still wondering the location due to the rumors of it being moved
> *


 :yes: :werd:


----------



## SamuraiKing (Nov 22, 2008)

:dunno: just wondering cuz i heard it being moved to a high school?


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SamuraiKing_@Jun 8 2009, 09:45 PM~14134075
> *:dunno: just wondering cuz i heard it being moved to a high school?
> *


SOMEBODY NEEDS TO COME ON HERE AND CLEAR THAT UP...... :dunno:  :uh:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@Jun 8 2009, 09:48 PM~14134123
> *SOMEBODY NEEDS TO COME ON HERE AND CLEAR THAT UP...... :dunno:    :uh:
> *


ILL FIND OUT RITE NOW!


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 8 2009, 09:49 PM~14134142
> *ILL FIND OUT RITE NOW!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SamuraiKing_@Jun 8 2009, 09:45 PM~14134075
> *:dunno: just wondering cuz i heard it being moved to a high school?
> *


INFO COMIN UP!!!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 8 2009, 10:52 PM~14134948
> *INFO COMIN UP!!!
> *


I left a message for Paul. I can't find Greg's number. FleetAngel did you come up with anyting on this?


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

fleet??


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 9 2009, 09:42 AM~14137963
> *fleet??
> *


IM WAITING FOR CHUCH TO GIMME INFO!!!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 9 2009, 02:20 PM~14140790
> *IM WAITING FOR CHUCH TO GIMME INFO!!!
> *


Okay. :biggrin: Need to know where I'm going here as I get lost easily! :biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lastminute_@Jun 8 2009, 10:02 PM~14133367
> *When is the last day for pre-reg? I've been trying to get a hold of Greg but haven't heard from him.
> *


ONE WEEK BEFORE THE SHOW.....


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

* ~~HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW~~
HAS BEEN RELOCATED TO:

“FRANKLIN HIGH SCHOOL” 
820 N. AVE 54 
L.A. CA 90042

ITS ABOUT 4-BLOCKS AWAY FROM THE FIGUEROA ST WERE THE SHOW USE TO BE AT.

DIRECTIONS: THOMAS GUIDE PAGE: 595-C2.
SAME FWY EXIT’S AS BEFORE:

FROM THE 5-FWY NORTH OR SOUTH GET ONTO THE 110FWY PASADENA EXIT AVE 52 GO LEFT ONCE YOU HIT FIGUEROA ST MAKE A RIGHT TO AVE 54 MAKE A LEFT YOU’LL WILL HIT FRANKLIN HIGH SCHOOL AFTER A FEW BLOCKS.

FROM THE 134-FWY VENTURA:

TAKE THE 134 FWY EXIT FIGUEROA ST MAKE A LEFT TO YORK BL MAKE A RIGHT TO AVE 54 MAKE A LEFT ABOUT 1-BLOCK DOWN… 

WANT TO THANK EVERYONE THAT HAS ATTEND THE HIGHLAND PARK SHOW FOR THE LAST 25 YEARS IN THE STREET OF FIGUEROA ST ALSO WANT TO THANK THE PASS LA. CITY COUNCILMEN FOR LETTING US HAVE THIS SHOW FOR MANY YEARS FOR THE COMMUNITY OF LOS ANGELES TO ENJOY A FREE EVENT AT NO COST TO THE FAMILIES AND TO HAVE THEM FILL THE EXPRISENS OF THE LOW RIDER MOVEMENT, DO TO THE BUDGET THAT THE STATE AND THE CITY OF LOS ANGELES HAS TO CUT THE HIGHLAND PARK SHOW DID NOT MAKE THAT BUDGET WE HOPE TO WORK WITH THE CITY OF LOS ANGELES IN THE NEAR FUTURE AND BRING THE SHOW BACK TO FIGUEROA ST.. SO THAT’S WHY WE ARE MOVING IT TO FRANKLIN HIGH SCHOOL BUT THE NAME OF THE HIGHLAND PARK SHOW WILL ALWAYS STAY AS OUR TRADEMARK… !!!WE WILL BE BACK!!! AND NOTHING WILL CHANGE... KEEP SUPPORTING AND WE WILL SEE EVERYONE ON JUNE 28, 2009....

THANKS,
PAUL SANCHEZ
FOUDER
GOODTIMES CC
323-384-5036*


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

OK PPL NEW INFO!!!


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 9 2009, 07:37 PM~14144332
> *  ~~HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW~~
> HAS BEEN RELOCATED TO:
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

:0 uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

* ~~HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW~~
HAS BEEN RELOCATED TO:

“FRANKLIN HIGH SCHOOL” 
820 N. AVE 54 
L.A. CA 90042

ITS ABOUT 4-BLOCKS AWAY FROM THE FIGUEROA ST WERE THE SHOW USE TO BE AT.

DIRECTIONS: THOMAS GUIDE PAGE: 595-C2.
SAME FWY EXIT’S AS BEFORE:

FROM THE 5-FWY NORTH OR SOUTH GET ONTO THE 110FWY PASADENA EXIT AVE 52 GO LEFT ONCE YOU HIT FIGUEROA ST MAKE A RIGHT TO AVE 54 MAKE A LEFT YOU’LL WILL HIT FRANKLIN HIGH SCHOOL AFTER A FEW BLOCKS.

FROM THE 134-FWY VENTURA:

TAKE THE 134 FWY EXIT FIGUEROA ST MAKE A LEFT TO YORK BL MAKE A RIGHT TO AVE 54 MAKE A LEFT ABOUT 1-BLOCK DOWN… 

WANT TO THANK EVERYONE THAT HAS ATTEND THE HIGHLAND PARK SHOW FOR THE LAST 25 YEARS IN THE STREET OF FIGUEROA ST ALSO WANT TO THANK THE PASS LA. CITY COUNCILMEN FOR LETTING US HAVE THIS SHOW FOR MANY YEARS FOR THE COMMUNITY OF LOS ANGELES TO ENJOY A FREE EVENT AT NO COST TO THE FAMILIES AND TO HAVE THEM FILL THE EXPRISENS OF THE LOW RIDER MOVEMENT, DO TO THE BUDGET THAT THE STATE AND THE CITY OF LOS ANGELES HAS TO CUT THE HIGHLAND PARK SHOW DID NOT MAKE THAT BUDGET WE HOPE TO WORK WITH THE CITY OF LOS ANGELES IN THE NEAR FUTURE AND BRING THE SHOW BACK TO FIGUEROA ST.. SO THAT’S WHY WE ARE MOVING IT TO FRANKLIN HIGH SCHOOL BUT THE NAME OF THE HIGHLAND PARK SHOW WILL ALWAYS STAY AS OUR TRADEMARK… !!!WE WILL BE BACK!!! AND NOTHING WILL CHANGE... KEEP SUPPORTING AND WE WILL SEE EVERYONE ON JUNE 28, 2009....

THANKS,
PAUL SANCHEZ
FOUDER
GOODTIMES CC
323-384-5036*


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Jun 10 2009, 02:08 AM~14147341
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: ttt


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

*WE GOT ROOM FOR ABOUT 450 CARS....*


----------



## Sj4lyfe (Feb 12, 2007)

*TTT*


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 10 2009, 09:42 AM~14149487
> *WE GOT ROOM FOR ABOUT 450 CARS....
> *


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 10 2009, 09:42 AM~14149487
> *WE GOT ROOM FOR ABOUT 450 CARS....
> *


cool!


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

TTT


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 10 2009, 09:42 AM~14149487
> *WE GOT ROOM FOR ABOUT 450 CARS....
> *


WE READY BOSS


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## MR.HATERZ~EDITION (Mar 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 10 2009, 09:42 AM~14149487
> *WE GOT ROOM FOR ABOUT 450 CARS....
> *


I'll be there reppin


----------



## KINGPIN_STATUS (Oct 20, 2008)

its still free for spectators right?


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MR.HATERZ~EDITION_@Jun 10 2009, 09:24 PM~14156484
> *I'll be there reppin
> 
> 
> ...


WITH NO DOORS!!!! :rant: :werd: :yes:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

TTMFT


----------



## 49Merc (Jan 5, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Jun 10 2009, 02:08 AM~14147341
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 10 2009, 11:49 PM~14157780
> *TTMFT
> *


See ya there Fleetangel!


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KINGPIN_STATUS_@Jun 10 2009, 10:24 PM~14157160
> *its still free for spectators right?
> *


no it is $5.00 to get in


----------



## MR.HATERZ~EDITION (Mar 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by johnnyc626_@Jun 10 2009, 10:32 PM~14157237
> *WITH NO DOORS!!!! :rant:  :werd:  :yes:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 11 2009, 06:48 AM~14158852
> *See ya there Fleetangel!
> *


THIS TIME IF IN NOT AT THE BOTTH ASK FOR ME!!!WE R ONLY TAKIN THE RED BIKE WITH A TURNTABLE!!!


----------



## DejaBlue818 (May 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Sunny D-lite_@Jun 11 2009, 09:14 AM~14159812
> *no it is $5.00 to get in
> *



It was free for so many years what happen now greg?


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 11 2009, 01:21 PM~14162091
> *THIS TIME IF IN NOT AT THE BOTTH ASK FOR ME!!!WE R ONLY TAKIN THE RED BIKE WITH A TURNTABLE!!!
> *


Okay I will!! :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

QUOTE(GOODTIMES CC @ Jun 9 2009, 07:37 PM) 
~~HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW~~
HAS BEEN RELOCATED TO:

“FRANKLIN HIGH SCHOOL” 
820 N. AVE 54 
L.A. CA 90042

ITS ABOUT 4-BLOCKS AWAY FROM THE FIGUEROA ST WERE THE SHOW USE TO BE AT.

DIRECTIONS: THOMAS GUIDE PAGE: 595-C2.
SAME FWY EXIT’S AS BEFORE:

FROM THE 5-FWY NORTH OR SOUTH GET ONTO THE 110FWY PASADENA EXIT AVE 52 GO LEFT ONCE YOU HIT FIGUEROA ST MAKE A RIGHT TO AVE 54 MAKE A LEFT YOU’LL WILL HIT FRANKLIN HIGH SCHOOL AFTER A FEW BLOCKS.

FROM THE 134-FWY VENTURA:

TAKE THE 134 FWY EXIT FIGUEROA ST MAKE A LEFT TO YORK BL MAKE A RIGHT TO AVE 54 MAKE A LEFT ABOUT 1-BLOCK DOWN… 

WANT TO THANK EVERYONE THAT HAS ATTEND THE HIGHLAND PARK SHOW FOR THE LAST 25 YEARS IN THE STREET OF FIGUEROA ST ALSO WANT TO THANK THE PASS LA. CITY COUNCILMEN FOR LETTING US HAVE THIS SHOW FOR MANY YEARS FOR THE COMMUNITY OF LOS ANGELES TO ENJOY A FREE EVENT AT NO COST TO THE FAMILIES AND TO HAVE THEM FILL THE EXPRISENS OF THE LOW RIDER MOVEMENT, DO TO THE BUDGET THAT THE STATE AND THE CITY OF LOS ANGELES HAS TO CUT THE HIGHLAND PARK SHOW DID NOT MAKE THAT BUDGET WE HOPE TO WORK WITH THE CITY OF LOS ANGELES IN THE NEAR FUTURE AND BRING THE SHOW BACK TO FIGUEROA ST.. SO THAT’S WHY WE ARE MOVING IT TO FRANKLIN HIGH SCHOOL BUT THE NAME OF THE HIGHLAND PARK SHOW WILL ALWAYS STAY AS OUR TRADEMARK… !!!WE WILL BE BACK!!! AND NOTHING WILL CHANGE... KEEP SUPPORTING AND WE WILL SEE EVERYONE ON JUNE 28, 2009....

THANKS,
PAUL SANCHEZ
FOUDER
GOODTIMES CC
323-384-5036


----------



## mrboscodelagente (Sep 1, 2008)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 11 2009, 02:03 PM~14162511
> *Okay I will!! :biggrin:
> *


GOOD!!!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 12 2009, 03:52 PM~14174195
> *GOOD!!!
> *


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sunny D-lite_@Jun 11 2009, 09:14 AM~14159812
> *no it is $5.00 to get in
> *


can we trade :0 i'll give you jj's caddy :biggrin: wasup greg


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 65ragrider_@Jun 12 2009, 11:26 PM~14177439
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That's harsh! I'm starting the battle on this one myself! I'll helps spread the word on this car wash!


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

ALMOST HERE!!!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

We'll be coming around the mountain.....


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup: TO THE TOP !!


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

CANT WAIT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

TWO MORE WEEKS!!!!


----------



## Pete Dogg (Jan 21, 2007)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Pete Dogg_@Jun 15 2009, 11:36 AM~14195491
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: I see SunnyD-Light!


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

ARE YOU GUYS DOING PRE-REG, OR FIRST COME FIRST IN THE SHOW?????????????   :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bigrayman_@Jun 15 2009, 02:51 PM~14197371
> *ARE YOU GUYS DOING PRE-REG, OR FIRST COME FIRST IN THE SHOW?????????????     :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


PRE REGS MUST BE TURN IN A WEEK B4 THE SHOW
25
30 AT THE DOOR


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Jun 15 2009, 04:07 PM~14198271
> *PRE REGS MUST BE TURN IN A WEEK B4 THE SHOW
> 25
> 30 AT THE DOOR
> *


$5 for spectators. :biggrin:


----------



## classic53 (Mar 28, 2005)




----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

*TTT FOR GOODTIMES* :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

IT'S THAT TIME AGAIN: 

HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW

HOSTED BY: GOODTIMES CC

HITS THE CITY OF LOS ANGELES
SUNDAY JUNE , 28 2009
COME SEE SOUTHERN CALIFORNIA FINEST BOMBS, LOW RIDERS, SUVS, IMPORTS, LOW RIDER BIKES, PEDAL CARS AND MUCH MORE.. 

THIS IS A SHOW NOT TO MISS OUT.. 

BEST OF SHOW FOR: LOW RIDERS, BOMBS, EUROS, LOW RIDER BIKES, SUV/TRUCK. MUCH MORE SPECIAL AWARDS. 

OVER ALL BEST OF SHOW $300.00 
FOR MORE INFO CALL:
323 254 3766
323 384 5036
[/quote]
[/quote]


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

* ~~HIGHLAND PARK CAR SHOW~~
HAS BEEN RELOCATED TO:

“FRANKLIN HIGH SCHOOL” 
820 N. AVE 54 
L.A. CA 90042

ITS ABOUT 4-BLOCKS AWAY FROM THE FIGUEROA ST WERE THE SHOW USE TO BE AT.

DIRECTIONS: THOMAS GUIDE PAGE: 595-C2.
SAME FWY EXIT’S AS BEFORE:

FROM THE 5-FWY NORTH OR SOUTH GET ONTO THE 110FWY PASADENA EXIT AVE 52 GO LEFT ONCE YOU HIT FIGUEROA ST MAKE A RIGHT TO AVE 54 MAKE A LEFT YOU’LL WILL HIT FRANKLIN HIGH SCHOOL AFTER A FEW BLOCKS.

FROM THE 134-FWY VENTURA:

TAKE THE 134 FWY EXIT FIGUEROA ST MAKE A LEFT TO YORK BL MAKE A RIGHT TO AVE 54 MAKE A LEFT ABOUT 1-BLOCK DOWN… 

WANT TO THANK EVERYONE THAT HAS ATTEND THE HIGHLAND PARK SHOW FOR THE LAST 25 YEARS IN THE STREET OF FIGUEROA ST ALSO WANT TO THANK THE PASS LA. CITY COUNCILMEN FOR LETTING US HAVE THIS SHOW FOR MANY YEARS FOR THE COMMUNITY OF LOS ANGELES TO ENJOY A FREE EVENT AT NO COST TO THE FAMILIES AND TO HAVE THEM FILL THE EXPRISENS OF THE LOW RIDER MOVEMENT, DO TO THE BUDGET THAT THE STATE AND THE CITY OF LOS ANGELES HAS TO CUT THE HIGHLAND PARK SHOW DID NOT MAKE THAT BUDGET WE HOPE TO WORK WITH THE CITY OF LOS ANGELES IN THE NEAR FUTURE AND BRING THE SHOW BACK TO FIGUEROA ST.. SO THAT’S WHY WE ARE MOVING IT TO FRANKLIN HIGH SCHOOL BUT THE NAME OF THE HIGHLAND PARK SHOW WILL ALWAYS STAY AS OUR TRADEMARK… !!!WE WILL BE BACK!!! AND NOTHING WILL CHANGE... KEEP SUPPORTING AND WE WILL SEE EVERYONE ON JUNE 28, 2009....

THANKS,
PAUL SANCHEZ
FOUDER
GOODTIMES CC
323-384-5036*
[/quote]


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

HERE THE INFO FOR ROOMS NEAR THE HIGHLAND PARK EREA:
COMFORT INN
2300 W. COLORADO BL
LOS ANGELES, CA 90041
323 256 1199
888 202 2939.

BEST WESTERN INN
2911 COLORADO BL
LOS ANGELES, CA 90041
323 256 7711
888 255 7970

REGENCY INN
2378 COLORADO BL
LOS ANGELES, CA 90041
323 257 8168

WELCOME INN
1840 W. COLORADO BL
EAGLE ROCK, CA 9041
323 256 1673

ALL THESE INN'S ARE LOCATED IN EAGLE ROCK ABOUT 1 TO 2 MILES AWAY FROM THE HIGHLAND PARK SHOW...
[/quote]


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> HERE THE INFO FOR ROOMS NEAR THE HIGHLAND PARK EREA:
> COMFORT INN
> 2300 W. COLORADO BL
> LOS ANGELES, CA 90041
> ...


[/quote]


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

DELEGATION LOS ANGELES READY TO ROLL HOMIES :thumbsup:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

[/QUOTE]



TTT


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Jun 16 2009, 07:26 PM~14210599
> *DELEGATION LOS ANGELES READY TO ROLL HOMIES :thumbsup:
> *



THANKS FOR THE SUPORT DELEGATION SEE ALL YOU HOMIES THEIR....


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TRAFFIC 58_@Jun 16 2009, 12:21 AM~14203244
> *TTT FOR GOODTIMES :thumbsup:  :wave:
> *



WHAT IT DO TRAFFIC SEE YOU HOMIES AT THE SHOW....


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

TTT


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

>


TTT
[/quote]
just around the corner!!!!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> TTT


just around the corner!!!!
[/quote]
Yikes I know huh? Are you all ready???


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

HERE THE INFO FOR ROOMS NEAR THE HIGHLAND PARK EREA:
COMFORT INN
2300 W. COLORADO BL
LOS ANGELES, CA 90041
323 256 1199
888 202 2939.

BEST WESTERN INN
2911 COLORADO BL
LOS ANGELES, CA 90041
323 256 7711
888 255 7970

REGENCY INN
2378 COLORADO BL
LOS ANGELES, CA 90041
323 257 8168

WELCOME INN
1840 W. COLORADO BL
EAGLE ROCK, CA 9041
323 256 1673

ALL THESE INN'S ARE LOCATED IN EAGLE ROCK ABOUT 1 TO 2 MILES AWAY FROM THE HIGHLAND PARK SHOW...
[/quote]


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

[/QUOTE]


YOU COULD SEND PRE-REG PAYMENT TO:
PABLO SANCHEZ OR D.F.A.A.
525 EASTVIEW DR 
LOS ANGELES, CA 90042


MAKE SURE TO ADD ALL YOUR INFO WHEN SENDING PAYMENT....


THANKS,
PAUL
GOODTIMES CC


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

ttt


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

>


YOU COULD SEND PRE-REG PAYMENT TO:
PABLO SANCHEZ OR D.F.A.A.
525 EASTVIEW DR 
LOS ANGELES, CA 90042


MAKE SURE TO ADD ALL YOUR INFO WHEN SENDING PAYMENT....
THANKS,
PAUL
GOODTIMES CC
[/quote]


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> YOU COULD SEND PRE-REG PAYMENT TO:
> PABLO SANCHEZ OR D.F.A.A.
> 525 EASTVIEW DR
> LOS ANGELES, CA 90042
> ...


[/quote]
ttt :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

>


TTT
[/quote]
:biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## plumjuc (Aug 23, 2008)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

[/QUOTE]
TTT
[/quote]


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 18 2009, 07:28 PM~14233574
> *TTT
> *


Hey you! Are you almost ready??


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 18 2009, 05:58 PM~14232715
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Jun 18 2009, 08:44 PM~14233711
> *Hey you!  Are you almost ready??
> *


ALMOST...


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 19 2009, 12:17 AM~14236202
> *ALMOST...
> *


It's gonna be a fun show!


----------



## 49Merc (Jan 5, 2009)

hey is this show still going to be at the high school??


----------



## Goodtimediva (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 49Merc_@Jun 19 2009, 09:09 AM~14238750
> *hey is this show still going to be at the high school??
> *


YES AT FRANKLIN HIGH SCHOOL ON AVENUE 54.. BETWEEN FIGUEROA AND YORK BLVD. :biggrin:


----------



## Goodtimediva (Feb 7, 2005)

> HERE THE INFO FOR ROOMS NEAR THE HIGHLAND PARK EREA:
> COMFORT INN
> 2300 W. COLORADO BL
> LOS ANGELES, CA 90041
> ...


[/quote]


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

[/QUOTE]
TTT
[/quote]
[/quote]


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

ttt


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 19 2009, 07:04 PM~14243330
> *ttt
> *


ttt


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

ALMOST HERE!!!


----------



## munozfamily (May 8, 2007)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

I hate to ask a dumb question , but .......... what is the address of the school ?


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jun 20 2009, 02:27 PM~14248476
> *I hate to ask a dumb question , but ..........  what is the address of the school ?
> *


is it ........ 820 N Spring St 54 54
Los Angeles, CA 90012


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jun 20 2009, 03:27 PM~14248476
> *I hate to ask a dumb question , but ..........  what is the address of the school ?
> *


http://i571.photobucket.com/albums/ss154/J...HOWHIGHLAND.jpg[/img][/


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jun 20 2009, 03:30 PM~14248488
> *is it ........ 820 N Spring St 54 54
> Los Angeles, CA 90012
> *













820 n. ave 54


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Game Over Lowrider Car of the Year will be there and Krazy Kutting will be there also passing out cards showing parts we did for Game over and showing off the Krazy Plaque work we do for High Class, Rollerz Only, Uniques, La Gente Etc... I won't be able to take the truck this year getting ready for Vegas but for sure next year. This has always been one of My favorite shows. Also dropping off work for Goodtimers


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Jun 20 2009, 08:12 PM~14250125
> *Game Over Lowrider Car of the Year will be there and Krazy Kutting will be there also passing out cards showing parts we did for Game over and showing off the Krazy Plaque work we do for High Class, Rollerz Only, Uniques, La Gente Etc... I won't be able to take the truck this year getting ready for Vegas but for sure next year. This has always been one of My favorite shows.  Also dropping off work for Goodtimers
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## ESE JAVIER (Aug 15, 2007)

LOLOWS CAR CLUB WILL BE TRERE FO SHOW :yessad:


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Goodtimediva_@Jun 19 2009, 11:05 AM~14239811
> *YES AT FRANKLIN HIGH SCHOOL ON AVENUE 54.. BETWEEN FIGUEROA AND YORK BLVD.  :biggrin:
> *


quick question...so the show going to be at the High School, and not along the street like how it was before on Figeuroa?


either way.. looking forward to it!!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

I was talking to Albert with Elite Car club this Morning and looks like they will be going damn that would be good to see big clubs like that at highland I have always loved that show.


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jun 20 2009, 03:30 PM~14248488
> *is it ........ 820 N Spring St 54 54
> Los Angeles, CA 90012
> *



CORRECTION:

840 N. AVE 54
LA, CA 90042


ABOUT 2 - 3 BLOCKS AWAY FROM THE OLD SPOT.


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

[/QUOTE]
TTT
[/quote]
[/quote]


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

[/QUOTE]
TTT
[/quote]
[/quote]
[/quote]


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mandoemex_@Jun 20 2009, 08:12 PM~14250125
> *Game Over Lowrider Car of the Year will be there and Krazy Kutting will be there also passing out cards showing parts we did for Game over and showing off the Krazy Plaque work we do for High Class, Rollerz Only, Uniques, La Gente Etc... I won't be able to take the truck this year getting ready for Vegas but for sure next year. This has always been one of My favorite shows.  Also dropping off work for Goodtimers*


 :biggrin: HOPE I MADE THE LIST CANT WAIT :biggrin: SEE YOU HOMIES HERE


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Jun 22 2009, 12:35 AM~14259823
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ttt


----------



## JAYS77CAPRICE (Aug 15, 2006)

AMIGOS CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE..... CANT WAIT ITS GOING TO BE A DOPE ASS SHOW!!!!


----------



## JAYS77CAPRICE (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Jun 22 2009, 12:35 AM~14259823
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Just a curious question since the show has been changed to the high school are there BBQ's allowed?

Thanks,
Jay


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JAYS77CAPRICE_@Jun 22 2009, 09:00 AM~14261125
> *Just a curious question since the show has been changed to the high school are there BBQ's allowed?
> 
> Thanks,
> ...


We wish.. Even though its been changed the Fire Marshall's are still envolved


----------



## JAYS77CAPRICE (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sunny D-lite_@Jun 22 2009, 10:24 AM~14261842
> *We wish.. Even though its been changed the Fire Marshall's are still envolved
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Thanks just curious.......


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

..


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

[/QUOTE]

AFTER 24 YEARS AND GOING INTO 25 YEARS FOR THE HIGHLAND PARK THE L.A. CITY SUPPORT, WHEN THE EVENT WAS HELD ON A CLOSED OFF SECTION OF FIGUEROA ST, CD 1 COUNCILMAN "ED REYES" DENIED ORGANIZERS CITY SUPPORT FOR THE SECOUND TIME THIS YEARS. THEY SAY DUE TO LAC OF FUNDS, ANYONE THAT KNOW HOW THE LA CITY FUNDING SYSTEM WORKS THIS EVENT WAS FUNDED AS OF LAST YEAR 2008, THEIR FISCAL YEAR DOES NOT END TILL JULY OF 2009. SO THERE WAS A BIG ROLL IN POLITICS DUE TO JESSE ROSAS RUNNING AGAINST ED REYES FOR THE COUNILMAN SEAT A FEW MONTH BACK.. WE WANT TO BRING THIS SHOW BACK AND WE WILL WORK HARD TO BRING IT BACK TO THE COMMUNITY OF LOS ANGELES AND THE LOW RIDER MOVEMENT.


IF ANYONE WANT TO FAX, CALL, OR EMAIL ED REYES TO BRING BACK THIS SHOW OR EVEN WANT TO LET HIM KNOW WHY THIS SHOW WAS DENIED BY HIS OFFICE THEN CALL THESE NUMBERS:

ED REYES CD1 LA CITY COUNSILMAN 

CONTACT: 
OFFICE: 213 485 0763
FAX: 213 485 8908
EMAIL: [email protected]


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

:0  WHATS THE WORD NOW GT?


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

*<span style=\'color:red\'>AFTER 24 YEARS AND GOING INTO 25 YEARS FOR THE HIGHLAND PARK THE L.A. CITY SUPPORT, WHEN THE EVENT WAS HELD ON A CLOSED OFF SECTION OF FIGUEROA ST, CD 1 COUNCILMAN "ED REYES" DENIED ORGANIZERS CITY SUPPORT FOR THE SECOUND TIME THIS YEARS. THEY SAY DUE TO LAC OF FUNDS, ANYONE THAT KNOW HOW THE LA CITY FUNDING SYSTEM WORKS THIS EVENT WAS FUNDED AS OF LAST YEAR 2008, THEIR FISCAL YEAR DOES NOT END TILL JULY OF 2009. SO THERE WAS A BIG ROLL IN POLITICS DUE TO JESSE ROSAS RUNNING AGAINST ED REYES FOR THE COUNILMAN SEAT A FEW MONTH BACK.. WE WANT TO BRING THIS SHOW BACK AND WE WILL WORK HARD TO BRING IT BACK TO THE COMMUNITY OF LOS ANGELES AND THE LOW RIDER MOVEMENT.
IF ANYONE WANT TO FAX, CALL, OR EMAIL ED REYES TO BRING BACK THIS SHOW OR EVEN WANT TO LET HIM KNOW WHY THIS SHOW WAS DENIED BY HIS OFFICE THEN CALL THESE NUMBERS:

ED REYES CD1 LA CITY COUNSILMAN 

CONTACT: 
OFFICE: 213 485 0763
FAX: 213 485 8908
EMAIL: [email protected]</span>*


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

...


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

sorry to hear about the show, paul.

hope you and the goodtimers figure out something. 

good luck.


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

is this show cancelled ? if so what about the money I send to pre reg ?


----------



## OLDSKOOL79 (Jan 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jun 22 2009, 05:11 PM~14265398
> *is this show cancelled ? if so what about the money I send to pre reg ?
> *


THANK YOU :dunno: JUST KIDDING HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## HECHOenMEXICO YC (Jan 2, 2009)

I WAS LOOKIN FORWARD FOR THIS SHOW :angry: :angry:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TO ALL THAT PRE-REG CHECKS WILL BE SENT OUT NEXT MONDAY.....


THANKS,
PAUL
GOODTIMES CC 
323 384 5036


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by HECHOenMEXICO YC_@Jun 22 2009, 06:16 PM~14265448
> *I WAS LOOKIN FORWARD FOR THIS SHOW  :angry:  :angry:
> *



YOU COULD STILL COME DOWN AND PARTY AT MY HOUSE...


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jun 22 2009, 06:11 PM~14265398
> *is this show cancelled ? if so what about the money I send to pre reg ?
> *


WILL BE SENT OUT NEXT MODAY.... 

THANKS,
PAUL


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RMFRIEND_@Jun 22 2009, 06:13 PM~14265418
> *THANK YOU :dunno:  JUST KIDDING HOMIE :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

Looks like most of you will have to fly out to our picnic this year. But it does suck. I flew out to the show 2 yrs in a row, and it was always a blast.


----------



## JAYS77CAPRICE (Aug 15, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: What other shows are crackin this weekend!!! :biggrin:


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 22 2009, 04:21 PM~14265517
> *YOU COULD STILL COME DOWN AND PARTY AT MY HOUSE...
> *


WUTS THE ADDRESS? FUCK IT PARTY AND CAR SHOW AT PAUL'S HOUSE....... :biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

fuck it paul just have a picnic at elysian park just a kick back so its still a good times event


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jun 22 2009, 08:05 PM~14266582
> *fuck  it paul just have a  picnic  at  elysian  park just a  kick  back so  its still a  good times event
> *


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jun 22 2009, 08:05 PM~14266582
> *fuck  it paul just have a  picnic  at  elysian  park just a  kick  back so  its still a  good times event
> *



LETS DO THIS.... ELYSIAN IT IS.....


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 22 2009, 08:11 PM~14266657
> *LETS DO THIS.... ELYSIAN IT IS.....
> *


MAJESTICS WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT GOOD TIMES


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

SO EVERYONE BRING YOUR BBQ GRILL AND HAVE A GOOD TIME WITH GOOD TIMES CC :biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jun 22 2009, 08:14 PM~14266686
> *SO EVERYONE  BRING  YOUR  BBQ  GRILL AND HAVE A GOOD  TIME  WITH GOOD  TIMES CC :biggrin:
> *



TTT....


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 22 2009, 08:15 PM~14266699
> *TTT....
> *


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

[/QUOTE]

AFTER 24 YEARS AND GOING INTO 25 YEARS FOR THE HIGHLAND PARK THE L.A. CITY SUPPORT, WHEN THE EVENT WAS HELD ON A CLOSED OFF SECTION OF FIGUEROA ST, CD 1 COUNCILMAN "ED REYES" DENIED ORGANIZERS CITY SUPPORT FOR THE SECOUND TIME THIS YEARS. THEY SAY DUE TO LAC OF FUNDS, ANYONE THAT KNOW HOW THE LA CITY FUNDING SYSTEM WORKS THIS EVENT WAS FUNDED AS OF LAST YEAR 2008, THEIR FISCAL YEAR DOES NOT END TILL JULY OF 2009. SO THERE WAS A BIG ROLL IN POLITICS DUE TO JESSE ROSAS RUNNING AGAINST ED REYES FOR THE COUNILMAN SEAT A FEW MONTH BACK.. WE WANT TO BRING THIS SHOW BACK AND WE WILL WORK HARD TO BRING IT BACK TO THE COMMUNITY OF LOS ANGELES AND THE LOW RIDER MOVEMENT.
IF ANYONE WANT TO FAX, CALL, OR EMAIL ED REYES TO BRING BACK THIS SHOW OR EVEN WANT TO LET HIM KNOW WHY THIS SHOW WAS DENIED BY HIS OFFICE THEN CALL THESE NUMBERS:

ED REYES CD1 LA CITY COUNSILMAN 

CONTACT: 
OFFICE: 213 485 0763
FAX: 213 485 8908
EMAIL: [email protected]
[/quote]


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jun 22 2009, 06:14 PM~14266686
> *SO EVERYONE  BRING  YOUR  BBQ  GRILL AND HAVE A GOOD  TIME  WITH GOOD  TIMES CC :biggrin:
> *


LETS DO IT!!!!1 :biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

LETS DO THIS.... ELYSIAN IT IS.....
[/quote]


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

GOODTIMES CC WILL GIVE OUT SOME AWARDS ALSO... I THINK I HAVE PLENTY TO HAVE A CAR SHOW...


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 22 2009, 08:37 PM~14266928
> *GOODTIMES CC WILL GIVE OUT SOME AWARDS ALSO... I THINK I HAVE PLENTY TO HAVE A CAR SHOW...
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

My chapter is down to suport GOODTIMES


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Jun 22 2009, 08:39 PM~14266947
> *My chapter is down to suport GOODTIMES
> *


THANKS....


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> LETS DO THIS.... ELYSIAN IT IS.....


[/quote]

DAMN PAUL THAT SUCKS IT'S ALWAYS BEEN A GOOD SHOW.
WE'LL BE THERE ON SUNDAY


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

TTT


----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jun 22 2009, 07:05 PM~14266582
> *fuck  it paul just have a  picnic  at  elysian  park just a  kick  back so  its still a  good times event
> *


x2
i'll spread the word here in el sereno about elysian and have it there..
bbq sounds good


----------



## old man lets hop (Feb 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jun 22 2009, 09:14 PM~14268085
> *TTT
> *


  :  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 49Merc (Jan 5, 2009)

so ELYSIAN IT IS on sunday ill let everyone know :biggrin: 


man i was looking forward on this show maybe next year


----------



## 49Merc (Jan 5, 2009)

direction to this park


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jun 22 2009, 08:14 PM~14266686
> *SO EVERYONE  BRING  YOUR  BBQ  GRILL AND HAVE A GOOD  TIME  WITH GOOD  TIMES CC :biggrin:
> *


SISISISISI PERITO


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 22 2009, 07:11 PM~14266657
> *LETS DO THIS.... ELYSIAN IT IS.....
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bluebyrd86 (Aug 31, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

i'll let the boys know its the park.


----------



## BIGSINNER (May 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jun 22 2009, 07:14 PM~14266686
> *SO EVERYONE  BRING  YOUR  BBQ  GRILL AND HAVE A GOOD  TIME  WITH GOOD  TIMES CC :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Jun 23 2009, 12:38 AM~14269487
> *SISISISISI PERITO
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

POST UP INFO FOR THE BBQ!!!!


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> LETS DO THIS.... ELYSIAN IT IS.....


[/quote]

*LETS DO IT BOSS MAN ...IM DOWN LIKE FOUR FLAT TIRES.....*


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jun 22 2009, 07:14 PM~14266686
> *SO EVERYONE  BRING  YOUR  BBQ  GRILL AND HAVE A GOOD  TIME  WITH GOOD  TIMES CC :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## JAYS77CAPRICE (Aug 15, 2006)

GOODTIMES CC,Jun 22 2009, 07:35 PM~14266904]
LETS DO THIS.... ELYSIAN IT IS.....

Sounds like a plan!!!!! AMIGOS CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

SEEMS LIKE IT'S GOING TO BE SUCH A BIG TURN OUT AT THE PARK I THINK YOU MAY NEED TO USE A BIGGER PARK IF IT'S GOING TO BE LIKE A CAR SHOW WITH AWARDS LIKE ELDARADO PARK OR SOMETHING ACCOMADATE EVERYONE WITH LESS POLICE HASSLE ABOUT THE TRAFFIC AND LESS TICKET WRITTING SO THE CITY CAN MONEY OFF THE LOWRIDERS THE CITY BEING SO DESPARATE FOR MONEY. JUST MY THOUGHTS BUT SOMETHING TO CONSIDER BEFORE FINALIZING. :nicoderm: 



BUT IF IT'S ELYSIAN PARK! TTT! :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## stonedraiders1213 (Aug 30, 2003)

There a Dodger game that day also so. there will be so many cops there.


----------



## milkbone (Nov 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jun 23 2009, 10:14 AM~14270990
> *the whiteboy know its the park.
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by stonedraiders1213_@Jun 23 2009, 01:59 PM~14273897
> *There a Dodger game that day also so. there will be so many cops there.
> *


that dont stop us


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jun 23 2009, 02:02 PM~14274480
> *that dont stop  us
> *


nope


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sunny D-lite_@Jun 23 2009, 02:51 PM~14274948
> *nope
> *


ttt


----------



## BIG MICK-DOGG (Jun 21, 2006)

AFTER THE PARK EVERYONE ROLL TO CARLS JR!


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> > *FRONT ENTRANCE OF
> > ERNEST DEBS REGIONAL PARK
> > 4235 MONTEREY ROAD,
> > LOS ANGELES, CA. 90032 *
> > ...


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

QUOTE]*ERNEST E. DEBS REGIONAL PARK 
4235 Monterey Road
Los Angeles, CA 90032*

MAP DIRECTIONS TO ERNEST E. DEBS. PARK


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 25 2009, 01:13 AM~14291892
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Sound like this is get'n off the ground, sorry I'll miss it, won't be in Cali until mid-July...


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Homie Styln_@Jun 25 2009, 01:59 AM~14292012
> *Sound like this is get'n off the ground, sorry I'll miss it, won't be in Cali until mid-July...
> *


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 25 2009, 01:13 AM~14291892
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bigrayman (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Jun 25 2009, 02:05 AM~14292024
> *
> *


SO IS THIS WERE IT'S GOING DOWN??????????????????????   :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 25 2009, 02:24 AM~14291926


paul this is the same park we went to last time its small dont think you can fit all them cars there dogg but will be there


----------



## westside66 (Aug 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 25 2009, 12:24 AM~14291926
> *
> *


SO ITS FOR SURE, ERNEST DEBS PARK WILL BE THE NEW SPOT INSTEAD OF ELYSIAN?


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by westside66_@Jun 25 2009, 10:19 AM~14293913
> *SO ITS FOR SURE, ERNEST DEBS PARK WILL BE THE NEW SPOT INSTEAD OF ELYSIAN?
> *




YES..


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood+Jun 25 2009, 09:19 AM~14293240-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GOTS SOME PM'S ABOUT ELYSIAN BEING TO HOT WITH THE NEAR BY HOODS.. WANT IT TO PLAY IT SAFE FOR EVERYONE....


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> paul this is the same park we went to last time its small dont think you can fit all them cars there dogg but will be there


GOTS SOME PM'S ABOUT ELYSIAN BEING TO HOT WITH THE NEAR BY HOODS.. WANT IT TO PLAY IT SAFE FOR EVERYONE....
[/quote]
OK


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

That place will fit like 150 to 200 cars i think


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sunny D-lite_@Jun 25 2009, 11:28 AM~14294583
> *That place will fit like 150 to 200 cars i think
> *


WE HOPE SO :biggrin:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jun 25 2009, 10:34 AM~14294635
> *WE  HOPE  SO  :biggrin:
> *


and bar b q's are ok so u can make me some shish kabobs


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> paul this is the same park we went to last time its small dont think you can fit all them cars there dogg but will be there


GOTS SOME PM'S ABOUT ELYSIAN BEING TO HOT WITH THE NEAR BY HOODS.. WANT IT TO PLAY IT SAFE FOR EVERYONE....
[/quote]


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

We will also be having a raffle for a set of 13" chinas(1st place),
2nd prize $150.00 and 3rd prize is $100.00 

$3.00 per Tickets.. Just hit me up..
ill be the skiniest one there hahahaha


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Jun 25 2009, 01:13 AM~14291892
> *I THINK THIS WILL BE A BETTER SPOT, UP ON A HILL WERE THEIR NO HOMES OR ANYONE THAT WILL COMPLAINT ABOUT ANYTHING AND SAFE FROM ANY DRAMA... NICE PARK... WILL POST DIRECTIONS TOMORROW... OUR YOU GUYS COULD LOOK IT UP ON MAPQUEST...
> 
> THANKS,
> ...


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by NOTHING BUT TROUBLE_@Jun 26 2009, 04:14 AM~14303819
> *
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)

ttt


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

ALLWAYZ a favorite show. :thumbsup:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Jun 22 2009, 05:11 PM~14265398
> *is this show cancelled ? if so what about the money I send to pre reg ?
> *


I'm sorry if I came out a little strong last week about the pre reg money , last year I lost a son  God called for him :angel: I was some what having a bad day  cause I did not have my son with me for Fathers Day :tears: :tears: :tears: , also my grandson (my son's son) did not have his Dad for Fathers Day , I was really looking forward to going to this Show  , it's too bad that the show got canceled  I hope things work out better for everybody   and *BIG* :thumbsup: :thumbsup: to *GOODTIMES CC*


----------

